# spare ribs SOW cut



## stiffyman (Mar 4, 2012)

our meat market has a box labled pork spare ribs SOW cut ,  the box weighs about 12-14 lbs for a total of $14.95 for the entire box not per lb. anyone heard of this cut?


----------



## rdknb (Mar 4, 2012)

I am not sure and I know someone will know.  That being said a Sow is a female adult pig. So I am guessing that they come from an older pig,


----------



## doctord1955 (Mar 4, 2012)

The bones will be twice the size of regular!  Sow is a older animal!


----------



## johnnie walker (Mar 4, 2012)

I would ask the butcher what they are. For a little over a buck a pound, might be worth a try.


----------



## ron forst (Mar 5, 2012)

Sow ribs are Exactly what I would buy every time if given the chance. There is a restaurant in my hometown who has won numerous awards for their Ribs, and they use exclusively Sow Ribs, way more meat than a Gilt or Barrow. Gilt equals a female pig who has never had a Litter. Barrow is a male who was castrated before he could become a Boar.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have heard of SOW being a female pig but I have never seen pork ribs labeled sow. Now I have shopped in mant different sorces to. From big name markets it old timie butcher shop to modern day butchers. So It's a question I personally can't answer.


----------



## stiffyman (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for replies I will try these this weekend


----------

